# <- <- <- 2011 spring turkey BOWHUNTING success thread -> -> ->



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, I guess I can start it off. Shot this bird on Monday afternoon from a distance of 6 yards, with a Parker Tornado and Rage 2 blade head. Dropped him oin his tracks.

It is actually the first time I ever killed a bird on opening day.

Rob


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Rampant said:


> Hey all
> 
> How about we have a thread for turkeys taken with archery equipment (crossbows included). This is 'Archery Talk' after all, and I, for one, don't really have any interest in seeing gun kills.


Are you serious Nigel? Come on!!!!!!!.... Who cares how you partake in the great sport of hunting... gun, bow, wrestling (joke).... doesn't matter to me as long as it's legal... shouldn't matter to you either. We should all support each other. Why not start a PSE, Hoyt, Excalibur, Horton, Bowtec, APA only turkey kill thread?

Divide an conquer is how "they" will finally win..... Unbelievable.... Wow!

Chris


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for pointing out what should and shouldn't matter to me, Chris. However, you've made a substantial error in your mini rant. You're insinuating that my post is a comment on hunting methods, when in fact it's a comment on forum posts. Slow down and re-read Chris. In your profession I'd expect a little better comprehension of what you've read. I never said I have anything against hunting turkeys, or anything else, with a gun. I don't. If that's what you want to do, have at it. I only said that I'm not interested in seeing it on an ARCHERY forum. I believe I'm entitled to my opinion. Will you also vilify Archery Talk for not calling their site 'Hunt With What You Brung Talk'? You could argue that the Archery Talk moniker itself is divisive, but I assume that name was chosen specifically to indicate the intended subject matter of the forum.

Now, I'm off to the Chevy forum to post pictures of my Dodge.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nicely replied koodo's Nigel


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

As a matter of fact Nigel you are very entitled to your opinion... me too. 

Maybe you should ask a moderator to remove the gun harvested turkey thread in the Canadian forum. Then it would be ARCHERYONLYTALK. I am glad this forum's main subject is about archery, but there is many parts of this great forum that are used for other than archery stuff... there is a section on ARCHERYTALK named "house / garden" "stock market finance" and so on. This too shouldn't be a part of ARCHERYTALK. 

You make me laugh every time Nigel. Sad really.


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't post often and I enjoy all types of hunting and fishing. On this subject I have to side with Nigel. This is archery talk.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> As a matter of fact Nigel you are very entitled to your opinion... me too.
> 
> Maybe you should ask a moderator to remove the gun harvested turkey thread in the Canadian forum. Then it would be ARCHERYONLYTALK. I am glad this forum's main subject is about archery, but there is many parts of this great forum that are used for other than archery stuff... there is a section on ARCHERYTALK named "house / garden" "stock market finance" and so on. This too shouldn't be a part of ARCHERYTALK.
> 
> You make me laugh every time Nigel. Sad really.


I don't mind a good discussion Chris, but your condescension is unbecoming and unappreciated, and far below the intelligent discourse I expected from you.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

OK OK OK GUYS I think some of you have posted on archery talk here with pictures of your deer kills with that thunder stick laying on the quarry taken.. or have mentioned thats how you got it... I`m not a guy to take sides I will listen to both sides .. and yes the divide and conquer theory is being applied by our gov`t .. This is the canadian site and at doesn`t give us 20 different categories to play with..so a kill is a kill.. .. And I`m NOT SIDING with anybody.. no matter what..... good hunting to all and lets keep the pastime alive and well..


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Can we get back to talking about bowhunting for turkeys???? 

I mean please, am I the ONLY person to have shot one with a bow so far??? It really isn't that hard to do you know???

Let's stop the childish bickering, and get back to what's important here, remember??? ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS!!!!!! If someone doesn't like this thread, or any other, feel free not to post on it, or even look at it, but leave it for what it is, an archery only turkey thread!!

Just my thoughts,

Rob


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

3D-GURU said:


> Can we get back to talking about bowhunting for turkeys????
> 
> I mean please, am I the ONLY person to have shot one with a bow so far??? It really isn't that hard to do you know???
> 
> ...


Is this you emerging as the voice of reason then? Ho-la! 

Hey, nice bird Rob! Is the picture rotated 90 degrees to match the 90 degree rotation of your bow limbs when going from the compound to the xbow? That's not an anti-crossbow comment, it's just an innocent question...


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

I thought it would look like it was a compound that way!!! Ha ha!!

But seriously, you know I'm not very computer savvy!

Now let's try to get this thread back on track, before it turns into another nightmare that gets shutdown.

Thanks Nig


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, 2011's number 2 with the bow down this morning...22 lbs, 9 inch beard and 1 1/8th inch spurs.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations Serge! Nice bird. No pics Pic?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya we killed another this morning ,but this is a archery only spot.Ya thats 4 for4:banplease .And Rob thats a crossbow not a bow.Nice Bird Serge, congrats.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Hunting is Hunting in my books!
Yes archery takes point but lets get over it and move on shall we?


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I always enjoy looking at hunting pics no matter what the weapon is.I think the whole point is the hunter is proud of the animal he has taken and who really cares what is lying there beside it!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Some people*



DODGE-3D said:


> Ya we killed another this morning ,but this is a archery only spot.Ya thats 4 for4:banplease .And Rob thats a crossbow not a bow.Nice Bird Serge, congrats.


SERIOUSLY DAN???

Grow up. PM sent


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Serge big congrats pal, well done


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks, unfortunately no pics..noone else is sup at 6oo in the morning to to take them....LOL


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Whats wrong with a bow only kill thread. I think its a great idea. There is a general kill thread. Post 'em in both. As long as turkeys are dying, who cares?


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree this is an archery talk form I was surprised to see all the thunder stick pics of turkey kills and no bow kill pics on the other thread. I agree hunting is hunting no mater how you kill the bird. I've taken birds both ways and I'll be honest theres alot more sence of accomplishment taking one with a bow. I say keep the bow kill only thread.


----------



## cressman6 (Nov 15, 2008)

I drilled one this morning at 36 yards with a hyper shock bh. My first archery kill. Wanted to kill him with the bullhead but something made him nervous and he started away. I switch arrows and crushed him. Has to be my favourite bird so far. 
Mark


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Way to go Mark! Congratulations!
Nigel


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Getting pretty close to the wire this year... Because of all the rain this spring I haven't been able to get into my spot most of the season. Got stuck in the mud for about an hour on the way in today, then got my bird at 2 o'clock. 
18 lbs, 9" beard, 7/8" spurs, 11 yard shot.
Didn't get stuck on the way out... but almost.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice bird Nigel , well done congrats


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

:thumbs_up


----------



## cressman6 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicely done Nigel. Gotta love late season birds. The skeeters haven't even been that bad lately.
Mark


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats Nigel, nice going....


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is mine. Tom with 9 1/2 inch beard and 7/8 spurs worn to nubs with no points left. Old bird in Pi## down rain with my Mathews DXT and Ramcat broadhead.


----------

